# Who want's to ride in the San Gabriel Valley?



## fordmike65 (May 9, 2013)

Don't get me wrong, I really enjoy the Coaster's Rides in the LBC every month, but I've been thinking of meeting up with fellow riders closer to home. I'm hoping members in the LA, Alhambra, Pasadena, Monrovia area might want to get together for regular rides. My girl and I ride just about every weekend around home in Monrovia,sometimes with a couple friends, but it'd be cool to have a few more bikes join us. If there is interest, we can plan a route like the Coasters do, or just ride around aimlessly til we find a spot to eat and have a beer. I'm also looking to put together a ride this summer which starts by meeting up at the Rose Bowl in Pasadena and riding around the Bowl. Then, we load up into my buddy's vintage bus & take a ride through Old Town Pasadena and continue on the streets until we find another cool spot to ride. Finally we end up at the Santa Fe Dam recreation area to ride,BBQ & hang out. Then we pile in for the ride back to the Rose Bowl. LMK if anyone is interested in either idea. Thanks! Mike


Pic of my friend's bus:


----------



## Nickinator (May 9, 2013)

that bus is awesome!

Nick.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 15, 2013)

Anyone....anyone....?? I have the weekend off & wanna take a nice long ride. Looks like I'm going alone again...


----------



## old hotrod (May 15, 2013)

Gotta work this weekend or I would make it...keep trying dude...


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 15, 2013)

I wanna gooooooo.... But I have to work gdamnit.. Dig the big ol bottle of Corona...


----------



## fordmike65 (May 16, 2013)

Well, I'll leave it as an open invite to anyone that want's to ride. Just post here when you're available & we'll get something going. If I get my SW wheelset rebuilt tomorrow I'll ride the Twin Bar. Been stuck on my Pacemaker & taking that everywhere lately.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 16, 2013)

fatbar said:


> I wanna gooooooo.... But I have to work gdamnit.. Dig the big ol bottle of Corona...




I love that bus. We just chip in a few bucks & he drives all over for hours. He said it's cool if anyone wants to drink on the bus if we get a ride together, just as long as no one gets outta hand.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 2, 2013)

Sounds great, I'm in


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 2, 2013)

Sweet! Just gotta wait for it to cool down a bit. I'll get something together for later on in the Fall sometime. Should be fun!


----------



## abe lugo (Jul 2, 2013)

Maybe a ride towards August? That bus is cool, can he get us all in the drive-in in one shot? Also isn't like way hotter in the summer there, i know there are a lot trees and stuff, it might make for a great Fall ride?


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 2, 2013)

Yeah, I'm thinking maybe September or something. As long as its in the 70's or so and no rain. Not that it rains much.


----------

